# RM Fall 2022



## jennalovesbags

Actually excited about some of these! Especially: https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mab-2-0-satchel-hh21tmbs03-caramello








						M.A.B. Croissant Hobo
					

90s inspired with a boho vibe, the M.A.B. Croissant Hobo is crafted from soft, supple black leather accented by mixed silver and antique brass hardware, including signature dog clips that attach the shoulder strap. Plenty of exterior zip pockets make it easy to organize and access your...




					www.rebeccaminkoff.com


----------



## cleo07

jennalovesbags said:


> Actually excited about some of these! Especially: https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mab-2-0-satchel-hh21tmbs03-caramello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. Croissant Hobo
> 
> 
> 90s inspired with a boho vibe, the M.A.B. Croissant Hobo is crafted from soft, supple black leather accented by mixed silver and antique brass hardware, including signature dog clips that attach the shoulder strap. Plenty of exterior zip pockets make it easy to organize and access your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


I like the styles, but I have to resign myself on the leathers. I had two Edie bags and I’ve only kept one. I want to love the new stuff but they need to up the quality of leather (I feel this way about most contemporary designers these days).


----------



## Antonia

jennalovesbags said:


> Actually excited about some of these! Especially: https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mab-2-0-satchel-hh21tmbs03-caramello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. Croissant Hobo
> 
> 
> 90s inspired with a boho vibe, the M.A.B. Croissant Hobo is crafted from soft, supple black leather accented by mixed silver and antique brass hardware, including signature dog clips that attach the shoulder strap. Plenty of exterior zip pockets make it easy to organize and access your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


I love the color of this Edie cross body:


----------



## laurenrr

jennalovesbags said:


> Actually excited about some of these! Especially: https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mab-2-0-satchel-hh21tmbs03-caramello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. Croissant Hobo
> 
> 
> 90s inspired with a boho vibe, the M.A.B. Croissant Hobo is crafted from soft, supple black leather accented by mixed silver and antique brass hardware, including signature dog clips that attach the shoulder strap. Plenty of exterior zip pockets make it easy to organize and access your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com


This one looks really nice!


----------



## laurenrr

Antonia said:


> I love the color of this Edie cross body:
> View attachment 5603005


Super vibrant! I can definitely see you making this work!


----------



## LipglossedX

jennalovesbags said:


> Actually excited about some of these! Especially: https://www.rebeccaminkoff.com/products/mab-2-0-satchel-hh21tmbs03-caramello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M.A.B. Croissant Hobo
> 
> 
> 90s inspired with a boho vibe, the M.A.B. Croissant Hobo is crafted from soft, supple black leather accented by mixed silver and antique brass hardware, including signature dog clips that attach the shoulder strap. Plenty of exterior zip pockets make it easy to organize and access your...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebeccaminkoff.com



I like this one too!


----------



## JenJBS

cleo07 said:


> I like the styles, but I have to resign myself on the leathers. I had two Edie bags and I’ve only kept one. I want to love the new stuff but they need to up the quality of leather (I feel this way about most contemporary designers these days).


Agreed! 




Antonia said:


> I love the color of this Edie cross body:
> View attachment 5603005


That color!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Antonia said:


> I love the color of this Edie cross body:
> View attachment 5603005


This could be the purple bag I have been waiting for!!!!


----------



## Luv2Shop1

I just saw tis one with the chain quilting, I love it! Especially the rose gold hardware! 

Source: RM instagram


----------

